# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Remplacer les chiffres  point par des chiffres  virgule

## Sekigawa

Bonjour,

Le titre tant explicite lol Je voudrai changer les chiffres  point, des float en l'occurrence, par des chiffres  virgule. Mais aussi l'inverse.

Genre si un utilisateur rentre [2,80] je veux que dans ma table j'enregistre [2.80].

Et pour l'affichage j'aurai dans ma table [2.80] et je veux en affichage [2,80].

Une ide ??

Merci bcp !!

Tchou  ::aie::

----------


## s.n.a.f.u

Salut,

Que penses-tu de la fonction number_format ?

----------


## comode

Tu ne pourras modifier SQL pour grer a, aussi je te conseil de grer a directement au niveau de ton code...

Genre tu as 2.80 dans ta table, si tu veux des virgules a l'affichage :


```

```

Et inversement au moment de l'enregistrement...

_Edit : Ah... je viens d'apprendre kkchose moi aussi..._

----------


## Sekigawa

Ouah nickel !!

Merci beaucoup les gens !!

Tchou  ::yaisse2::

----------

